# How do you find a psychiatrist or hypnotherapist



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,I was wondering how people have found reliable psychiatrists/psychologists or hypnotherapists in your area? I am from Canada, but every time I ask my doctors they can't give me an answer, and I don't know where to find one. I would like to try CBT or hypnotherapy, but it would be easiest if I didn't have to travel far to do it since it does not require just one session. Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know the CBT study I did at UNC was also done in Toronto, so you might contact the GI clinic at whichever University hospital is there to see if there are resources for this.In the US there is a list of hypnotherapists that do the UNC proticol for that, but they don't list any Canadians.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lw, a lot of us here have done HT at home with Mike's tapes very successfully. There are cost effective and you can do them at home. It is not crucuial to see one in person really, because they use specific scripts for IBS with HT. So its not always a personelized approach.Where in Canada do you live?You might try emailing "Dr. Brenda Toner, who is director of Women's Mental Health at the University of Toronto, and an international authority on Women's Health issues and Irritable Bowel Syndrome. "She works more in CBT research on IBS, but might have resources for Canada.


----------

